# Buoy's new Doo!



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I love when you share. Perfection is all I see, IMO! I LOVE LOVE this.:hail:


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh my GOSH beautiful, beautiful groom!!!!  
LOVE the modified continental especially on smaller poodles. He's GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

He's beautiful! I adore all your dogs!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

That is such a lovely groom on him!
Well done you should be proud
Now if we saw poodles shown like that, it would be great too


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Lovely groom and a cutie patootie.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

omg, he is gorgeous!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Cute!

And I literally just turned to TheFiance and said, "Oh my God, this dog's name is Buoy! How cute!" TheFiance agrees


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh my gosh how GORGEOUS!!!!
What blade is used on his legs and hind end to get it that short?
I would love to get Mister in to a cut like this!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Mister said:


> Oh my gosh how GORGEOUS!!!!
> What blade is used on his legs and hind end to get it that short?
> I would love to get Mister in to a cut like this!


I used a #40. Buoy has been used to close face shaves and has not shown signs of sensitivity so he got a very close shave.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh ok...how do you get them used to it? I read somewhere else that you use baby powder on white dogs to soothe the skin after shaving? Is that right? I have groomed him the whole time ive had him but nothing as extravegant as that...maybe i should grow him out and take him to a groomers that specializes in that. Is that what you would recommend?


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Is it a #40 reverse? Or just the nromal way?


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

He's cute! I love freshly shaven little bums.

Do you pronounce his name "boy" or like "boooeeee" (if that makes sense)? I like it!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> He's cute! I love freshly shaven little bums.
> 
> Do you pronounce his name "boy" or like "boooeeee" (if that makes sense)? I like it!


Pronounced like the latter, like a fishing Buoy. I wanted to name Roxy, Gilly but daddy wanted Roxy. Just taking it away from Boy and Girl. Kind of corny.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Mister said:


> Is it a #40 reverse? Or just the normal way?


If you mean reverse against the normal lay growth of the hair yes it is.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh My Gosh Is he lovely You are becoming quite the groomer  Can I send some of mine over there to aunties for a groom ????


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What an absolute cutie!!! He looks great in his new doo, I love it on him.  Love his color too!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Mister said:


> Oh ok...how do you get them used to it? I read somewhere else that you use baby powder on white dogs to soothe the skin after shaving? Is that right? I have groomed him the whole time ive had him but nothing as extravegant as that...maybe i should grow him out and take him to a groomers that specializes in that. Is that what you would recommend?


Constant shaving. Start with 15 and then go down to 30 and then to 40. Some dogs are more sensitive then others so you may never get past a 15. Most I have had tolerate it, only one has extra sensitive skin. Never use a hot blade either. Start with it on the face and tail, you'll be able to see right away and especially the next day if they show signs of pink or razor burn. I actually do their feet with a 50. It has less tendency to catch and cut their feet. For the colored dogs I use Jerob Stardust Grooming Powder.
http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cfm/a/catalog.prodshow/vid/418936/catid/236/vname/Jerob_Stardust_Grooming_Powder
Keep neosporin on hand for the little cuts that may occur. I don't know if most groomers have ever done a Continental clip but you can ask around. You'll have to brush and comb out all the way from the skin religiously to ensure that the coat grows and doesn't mat.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> Oh My Gosh Is he lovely You are becoming quite the groomer  Can I send some of mine over there to aunties for a groom ????


Sure come on up and we'll make a party of it!


----------

